# Everyday Dishes



## Jules (May 31, 2021)

As I was unloading the dishwasher today, I realized the everyday dishes are probably 30 years old.  Plain white Corelle.  One rarely breaks, it’s a catastrophe when it does.  They’re lightweight.  They never lose the sheen. 

Any other Corelle fans out there?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2021)

My everyday dishes are just odds and ends that I've collected over the years.

Most of the time I use these little plates I found on the clearance rack at Williams Sonoma many years ago.  I was sad when I broke the one with the pig but the other five should be enough to get me across the finish line.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a few pieces of everyday dishes that I've collected over the years; my favorite are the cobalt blue dinner plates that I've had over 30 years.  I bought those at some kitchen store at North Star Mall, San Antonio.

I've given away lots of dishes but cannot do away with the cobalt blue plates.   They weren't expensive either (even, at the time I bought them).


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

Jules said:


> As I was unloading the dishwasher today, I realized the everyday dishes are probably 30 years old.  Plain white Corelle.  One rarely breaks, it’s a catastrophe when it does.  They’re lightweight.  They never lose the sheen.
> 
> Any other Corelle fans out there?


Yes. We have plain white Corelle dishes. They are old but certainly aren’t 30 years old. We love how light they are and the fact that they are oven and microwave safe. I especially like the big extra large bowls for soups and salads. Plus they clean well.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 1, 2021)

I to use Corelle dishes @Keesha I like the little bowls and the entree size dinner plates which are just the right size for me for meals


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I to use Corelle dishes @Keesha I like the little bowls and the entree size dinner plates which are just the right size for me for meals


Lol. I like the little bowls too especially for making tacos. The large plates are nice. A perfect size. I’m not sure why but my husband prefers to use the smaller plates and stuff as much as he can on them but he’s a bit weird at times. Not me.


----------



## Remy (Jun 1, 2021)

I see the Corelle at thrift stores but never buy them. Some interesting and pretty patterns however. All my dishes are mismatch thrifted. Made in the USA or Japan.

When I go to the thrift store, the kitchen, dish section is the first place I go.


----------



## Remy (Jun 1, 2021)

Jules said:


> As I was unloading the dishwasher today, I realized the everyday dishes are probably 30 years old.  Plain white Corelle.  One rarely breaks, it’s a catastrophe when it does.  They’re lightweight.  They never lose the sheen.
> 
> Any other Corelle fans out there?


I know they have a reputation for being durable but I didn't realize they hold up that well in the dishwasher. Perhaps I'll pick some up in the thrift stores in the future.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2021)

I'd never thought about how long we've had our dinnerware .. a long time, apparently!
We stopped at a Mikasa outlet store in Vermont during a vacation in Maine - in 1986, and bought this set, called "Scallops". We still use them every day, but have other dishes, bowls, etc. that we've acquired throughout the years.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jun 1, 2021)

I use Corelle bowls in the microwave to cook many vegetables, fruits, and even dry pop popcorn. Works extremely well.  

Last year my wife had some oral surgery and was on soft food for awhile.  I had gotten up early and was going to make applesauce.
I filled a 10" Corelle bowl with cut apples and cooked them in the microwave.  As I was removing the hot bowl it simply just slide out from between the hot pads.  As I was describing the aftermath to my friend,  he said he never heard the term "blast radius" used when describing a broken dish.  To say it was a catastrophe would be apt.  There were tiny shards of glass coated with apple and juice, 6 feet from the point of impact as well as  many many tiny shards of glass on the top of the stand and adjacent counter top.  Could have been worse, at least I was able to get it all cleaned up by the time my wife was up...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

We have some Corelle, mostly Stoneware.

Stoneware, was a gift, otherwise it wouldn't be my choice for dishes.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 1, 2021)

Plain white Corelle for me.  'Busy' dishes are pretty but I think food is more appealing on plain white or with very simple border.  JMHO


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 1, 2021)

I periodically get bored with my dinnerware and change it out. Not often, but Salvation Army/Goodwill get a donation every 15 yrs or so, LOL. 

Currently I do have 2 Corelle patterns - one for dinner, one for salad plates - both white with black trims. I do like that they reheat in the MW but have just enough of a curved rim to be easy to pick up, even using a potholder.

I bought them to go with one of my last remaining "holdovers" from the days when I used to throw formal dinner parties every month or so. I had gold-rimmed, white Mikasa bone china, but when we moved to this home I stopped throwing sit-down dinners as everybody was going to potlucks. Fortunately, a friend fell in love with our china so I gave it to her - full service for 12. 

When I used the Mikasa, I liked to have different bowls (I often did Chinese banquets, so needed rice bowls, not European salad bowls) and dessert plates. Fritz & Floyd had some wonderful dessert plate patterns. One was a black porcelain with two beautiful white magnolia blossoms and leaves. The finish finally started to get dull so I gave them up a few years ago.

The other F&F I still have, and is in perfect condition. I bought the Corelle patterns specifically because they look okay (not perfect, but good enough) together with the F&F:

_This is F&F's "Fish and Shell" pattern by Cathy Hardwick - black background and metallic gold trim. It also came in blue, red, and green background colors. _

Again, as I still do as much Asian cooking as Western cooking, we have bowls that were bought separately - large white porcelain "ramen" bowls, and individual 8-oz white porcelain ramekins with opposing handles (good for French onion soup, etc.).


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 1, 2021)

I often use paper for small meals or sandwiches.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 1, 2021)

After my mil passed away I received the rest of her dinnerware (she had passed some onto me after she was older and only needed a few for herself). Never was a fan of Corelle.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2021)

I love "Corelle Living Wear" I think it was marketed as back in the day. When I got out on my own, my first set of dishes was Corelle (left). I loved how lightweight they are. Years later I was looking around in Kmart and as soon as I saw this set (left), I knew I had to buy them. And no, the pizza didn't come with.  LOL


----------



## Remy (Jun 14, 2021)

I caught and released some vintage Japan dinner and salad plates form the Goodwill recently. I almost bought some. The flowers were blue, not easy to find but for some reason the pattern just didn't speak to me and I'm limited on room in my kitchen. Had I loved the pattern, I would have bought them and found room. They were only 49 cents each. Someone else was thrilled with the find I'm sure.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 14, 2021)

Jules said:


> As I was unloading the dishwasher today, I realized the everyday dishes are probably 30 years old.  Plain white Corelle.  One rarely breaks, it’s a catastrophe when it does.  They’re lightweight.  They never lose the sheen.
> 
> Any other Corelle fans out there?


I have 6 pieces left; all sandwich plates. Perfect size for Paxton's lunches and dinners, and my morning bagel.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 14, 2021)

Corelle is popular and has lots of positive attributes.  I sometimes resell as a side-hustle and some of the older patters do quite well on eBay and Etsy.


----------

